# Per Grande...con sentimento



## Verena67 (14 Novembre 2008)

(sono ammesse solo risposte con canzoni)

           Può darsi ch'io non sappia cosa dico,
            scegliendo te - una Donna - per amica,
            ma il mio mestiere è vivere la vita
            che sia di tutti i giorni o sconosciuta;
            ti amo, forte, debole compagna
            che qualche volta impara e a volte insegna.

            L'eccitazione è il sintomo d'amore
            al quale non sappiamo rinunciare.
            Le conseguenze spesso fan soffrire,
            a turno ci dobbiamo consolare
            e tu amica cara mi consoli
            perché ci ritroviamo sempre soli.

            Ti sei innamorata di chi?
            Troppo docile, non fa per te.
            Lo so divento antipatica
            ma è sempre meglio che ipocrita.
            D'accordo, fa come vuoi I miei consigli mai.
            Mi arrendo fa come vuoi
            ci ritroviamo, come al solito poi.

            Ma che disastro, io mi maledico
            ho scelto te - una Donna - per amica,
            ma il mio mestiere è vivere la vita
            che sia di tutti i giorni o sconosciuta;
            ti odio forte, debole compagna
            che poche volte impara e troppo insegna.

            Non c'è una gomma ancor che non si buca.
            Il mastice sei tu, mia *giovane* amica.
            La pezza sono io, ma che vergogna.
            Che importa, tocca a te, avanti, sogna.



Un bacio grosso!! BUON INIZIO WEEK -END!


----------



## Grande82 (17 Novembre 2008)

Ehi, me lo stavo perdendo!!! GRAZIE!!
Allora ricambio, finora mi è venuta in mente questa e soprattutto la seconda strofa mi fa pensare a te.


Insieme a te non ci stò più, 
guardo le nuvole lassù... 
cercavo in te-e-e-e 
le tenerezze che non ho, 
la conprensione che non so 
trovare in questo mondo stupido. 
Quella persona non sei più, 
quella persona non sei tu.... 
finisce qua-a-a-a 
Chi se ne va che male fa? 
Io tarscino negli occhi 
dei torrenti di acqua chiara 
dove io berrò.. 
io cerco boschi per me 
e vallate col sole 
più caldo di te... 

Insieme a te non ci stò più, 
guardo le nuvole lassù... 
e quando andrò-ò-ò... 
devi sorridermi se puoi, 
non sarà facile ma sai 
si muore un po per poter vivere... 
Arrivederci amore ciao, 
le nubi sono già più in là... 
finisce qua-a-a-a 
Chi se ne va che male fa? 

E quando andrò-ò-ò... 
devi sorridermi se puoi, 
non sarà facile ma sai 
si muore un po per poter vivere... 

Arrivederci amore ciao, 
le nubi sono già più in là...(per 5)


----------



## Verena67 (17 Novembre 2008)

Lo sai che mi era stata dedicata dal mio ex quando ho chiuso?!?!?


Allora ti dico:
Ancora tu non mi sorprende lo sai 
ancora tu ma non dovevamo vederci più? 
E come stai? Domanda inutile 
Stai come me e ci scappa da ridere. 
Amore mio ha già mangiato o no 
Ho fame anch'io e non soltanto di te 
Che bella sei sembri più giovane 
o forse sei solo più simpatica 
Oh lo so cosa tu vuoi sapere... 
Nessuna no ho solo ripreso a fumare... 
Sei ancora tu purtroppo l'unica 
Ancora tu l'incorreggibile 
Ma lasciarti non è possibile 
No lasciarti non è possibile 
Lasciarti non è possibile 
No lasciarti non è possibile 
Sei ancora tu purtroppo l'unica 
Sei ancora tu l'incorreggibile 
Ma lasciarti non è possibile 
No lasciarti non è possibile 
Lasciarti non è possibile 
No lasciarti non è possibile 
Disperazione gioia mia 
sarò ancora tuo sperando che non sia follia 
ma sia quel che sia 
abbracciami amore mio 
abbracciami amor mio 
Che adesso lo voglio anch'io 
Ancora tu non mi sorprende lo sai 
ancora tu ma non dovevamo vederci più? 
E come stai? Domanda inutile 
Stai come me e ci scappa da ridere 
Amore mio ha già mangiato o no 
Ho fame anch'io e non soltanto di te 
Che bella sei sembri più giovane 
o forse sei solo più simpatica


----------



## Grande82 (17 Novembre 2008)

Ebbene, la caselli mi ispira te, indi per cui dovrei analizzare forse la cosa, ma.........
.
.
.
.
.
non ho resistito...........




[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]La verità mi fa male, lo so..[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]La verità mi fa male, lo sai![/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nessuno mi può giudicare, nemmeno tu [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](la verità ti fa male, lo so)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lo so che ho sbagliato una volta e non sbaglio più [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](la verità ti fa male, lo so)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Dovresti pensare a me [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]e stare più attento a te[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]C'è già tanta gente che [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ce la su con me, chi lo sa perché?[/FONT] 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ognuno ha il diritto di vivere come può [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](la verità ti fa male, lo so)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Per questo una cosa mi piace e quell'altra no [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](la verità ti fa male, lo so)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Se sono tornata a te, [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ti basta sapere che[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ho visto la differenza tra lui e te [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ed ho scelto te[/FONT] 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Se ho sbagliato un giorno ora capisco che [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]l'ho pagata cara la verità,[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]io ti chiedo scusa, e sai perché?[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sta di casa qui la felicità.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Molto, molto più di prima io t'amerò[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]in confronto all'altro sei meglio tu[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]e d'ora in avanti prometto che[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]quel che ho fatto un dì non farò mai più[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ognuno ha il diritto di vivere come può [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](la verità ti fa male, lo so)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Per questo una cosa mi piace e quell'altra no [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](la verità ti fa male, lo so)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Se sono tornata a te, [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ti basta sapere che[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ho visto la differenza tra lui e te [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ed ho scelto te[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Se ho sbagliato un giorno ora capisco che [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]l'ho pagata cara la verità,[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]io ti chiedo scusa, e sai perché?[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sta di casa qui la felicità.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nessuno mi può giudicare, nemmeno tu![/FONT]


----------



## Verena67 (17 Novembre 2008)

....è il casco d'oro!!!!

E quindi, non ci resta che:
I remember all my life 
Raining down as cold as ice 
A shadow of a man 
A face through a window 
Crying in the night 
The night goes into 

Morning, just another day 
Happy people pass my way 
Looking in their eyes 
I see a memory 
I never realized 
you made me so happy, oh Mandy 

Well you came and you gave without taking 
but I sent you away, oh Mandy 
well you kissed me and stopped me from shaking 
I need you today, oh Mandy 

I'm standing on the edge of time 
I Walked away when love was mine 
Caught up in a world of uphill climbing 
The tears are in my mind 
And nothing is rhyming, oh Mandy 

Well you came and you gave without taking 
but I sent you away, oh Mandy 
well you kissed me and stopped me from shaking 
And I need you today, oh Mandy 

Yesterday's a dream I face the morning 
Crying on the breeze 
the pain is calling, oh Mandy 

Well you came and you gave without taking 
but I sent you away, oh Mandy 
well you kissed me and stopped me from shaking 
And I need you today, oh Mandy


----------



## Grande82 (17 Novembre 2008)

dimmi il titolo che la sento!!
le altre me le canto nella testa, ma quelle inglesi mi serve la musica!


----------



## Verena67 (17 Novembre 2008)

e' Mandy di Barry Manilow!

L'unica canzone che piaceva ad ANGEL!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (17 Novembre 2008)

la sto sentendo ora...


----------

